# Update from Jaq



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi everyone

Just thought I should update you all on our progress - things are going GREAT!!   We are now 21 weeks preg and have just had our anomoly scan - all was fine. Our wonderful surro has only just stopped being sick, poor thing (I feel so guilty that she has to go through feeling rotten just for us) and we are now starting to think about baby things and going shopping. It's all sooo exciting  

Hope all is going well for you lot too

Love Jaq


----------



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

Glad it's going well JAQ!  It's great when things work out.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Great news Jaq !!!

What a wonderful Christmas you will be having this year !!!

T xx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Great news Jaq,
I've been dying to know how u have been getting on hun Gosh u will have a a FAB Cgristmas this year ! happy shopping !
Love
Sam
x


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Jaq

Lovely to hear an update.

It is so exciting buying baby things!

We started baby shopping after our 20 week scan too. 

Are you planning on going to some baby shows? We went to a couple in London and got a travel cot for half price.


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Jaq, how are you?
let us no how you are getting on.
Take Care Lynne.xx


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi guys 
Things are going great for us still. Dawn is now very large   and has backache a lot but is otherwise fine. She gave us a shock last weekend though as she was up all night (7 hours) with mild contractions - glad everything settled and she got some sleep the next day! I know it feels like I can't wait to meet little one, but it would be better if s/he stayed in for a couple more weeks at least. Though it did make us double check we had packed our hossie bags properly   
Also I am hoping to breastfeed and have been on domperidone and herbs and have been pumping. And guess what - I have some milk   yippee!!! It is only a few drops so far, only really enough to feed a hamster, but it is still milk! Plus the pump will be tougening up my nipples - feels a bit uncomfortable at first but after a few minutes I get in to the rhythm and am quite enjoying it (but it does look faintly ridiculous - have you seen a double breast pump?!!). 
Love (a very thrilled) Jaq


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Jaq
So pleased everything is going well for you all  

What a lovely Christmas present you are going to have this year  

As for the milk flow, Well done you !!, I think that is fantastic, being silly, I didn't know this could be done like this, I think it is wonderful and amazing  

Wishing you all the best 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Jaq

Good to see you posting an update.

Not long to go now!

Good luck with everything!


----------



## lisabelle (Nov 14, 2005)

Aww that's fab news.  I was contemplating breastfeeding with our surro baby but I have decided to go with bottle feeding (coz I am on HRT I wasn't sure if I could do it).  Have fun baby shopping hun.  I have bought so much baby toiletries my DH said I have got enough stuff to bath our child until it's a teenager!!! Cheeky bugger   Every nite when I go into the nursey I sprinkle some talc around the room and in the drawers and I just sit there sniffing!!!  Even my Dh is doing it now.  We are blinking nuts   So pleased for you all. 

Take care and keep us updated

Lots of love

Lisa xx


----------

